# Cubase Expression Maps and what I think needs to be improved upon...



## jononotbono (Nov 12, 2021)

Hey everyone, I've been making a lot of Expression Maps in the past few months and as I make each one, there are always a few things I wish would be improved upon, so I decided to make a video to show what I think would turn a great idea into something truly great in practise. This is not a "lets hate on Steinberg" video. Its purely to try and improve things!

Jono


----------

